# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  كيكة عيد ميلاد اياااات

## همسات وله

صباااا العسل علىالنااااس العسل 

امس كاااان عيد ميلاد بنتي اياااات  

وسويت لها كيكه وطلعت مره عجيبه 

وحبيبت انكم تشوفونهااااا 

وتذوقونهاااا

وتعطوني رااايكم

انشالله تعجبكم 

حيااااكم 





























هاااا اشرايكم 

يلا اتفضلو كل وحده لهااااا قعطه

وتذوق وتقول رايهااااا

تحيااااتي

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*احم احم احم*
*يلله يلله* 
*اتغطو ياحريم جريح مايستحي داخل في المطبخ بين الحريم*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا صراحة ادخل منتدى التجويع ولا عاد وانا في العمل* 
*مادري ليش احب اطل عليكم اشوف اخر الطبخات*
*بس طبعا من بعيد الى بعيد ولا ارد على احد*
*بس من جد الكيكة شكلها عجيبة من جد اذا هذي انت الا مسويتنها يعني طباخة*
*شكلها روعة وعجيبة وصح انت قلتي اخذو منها نسبتيها الى البنات لاكن ويش عليي*
*منك اخذيت قطعة ولا احد شاف ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*يلله عليي بالعافية دامني اول من طب على الطبخة* 
*يلله تسلمي خيو*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بصراحة شهيتيني 
الحين شسوي 
امري لله بقوم اسوي لي كيكة 
بس اكيد ما راح تطلع بهالحلاوة 
_____
بجد الكيكة  تجنن 
تسلم دياتك 
و كأني اكلت منها
هذي الصورة وبهدلتني 
اجل لو شايفتها على الطبيعة 
كنت سويت هجوووووووم عليها 
________
اوه صحيح
  من الفجعنة الي فيني نسيت ابارك لآيات بعيد ميلادها 
كل عام وهي بخير
وعقبال اممممممممممم
117 سنة و7 شهور و13 يوم 
ونفرح بها يوم تخرجها 
واليوم الثاني يوم زفافها

----------


## فرح

اولاَ... عيد ميلاد ايــــــــات سعيد انشاء الله وربي يوفقها ويحفظها وتبلغيييين فيها انشاء الله
وتتحقق احلامها واحلامك يااارب ..
حبيبتي هـــــــموووسه ...بجد تعرفين شووو قداحب الحلويااات مثل هيك انتِ لعبتِ باعصااابي :toung:  :wink:  ههههه
ماااالي شغل اجي البحرين يوم الخميس  :embarrest:  :wacko: خخخخخ واتذوقها من يدينك يالغلا 
،، نريد الوصفه ،،
وفي موضوع ثااااااني حتى يكون خاص بالحلويااااات 
تسلم الايااادي حبيبتي هـــــموووسه 
ويعطيك العاااافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك

----------


## فرح

> *احم احم احم*
> 
> *يلله يلله* 
> *اتغطو ياحريم جريح مايستحي داخل في المطبخ بين الحريم*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ليش خيووو ماتستحي بجد عااادي يعني انت او ايعضووو من الشباااب مايدخل المطبخ تقدر يوم ماتاكل ..اكييييد مو عيب انك تدخل هوون وترد* 
> *لانه مثله مثل باااقي الاقسااام* 
> *بجد انت زعلتني منك* 
> *انا صراحة ادخل منتدى التجويع ولا عاد وانا في العمل* 
> ...



المعذره خيووو جررريح الررروح
وننتظر منك مشاركاااات 
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا هالطله المشرقه 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## جررريح الررروح

> المعذره خيووو جررريح الررروح
> 
> وننتظر منك مشاركاااات 
> يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا هالطله المشرقه 
> 
> دمت بحفظ الرحمن



*احرجتيتي خية فرح*
*خلاص اذا عجبتني طبخة مو شغلي اترسلوها اليي في العمل ماليي شغل*
*والله ترى وانا في العمل افرفر وامر على منتدى الماكولات هههههههههههه*
*ولا عاد كذا الظهر اموت جوع ويلله واشوف الطبخات اروح فيها*
*بس خلاص من اليوم بعلق وماليي شغل اتوفرو اليي الطبخات الا تعجبني*
*جريح<<<<<<اقرع ومتشيرط هههههههههه*

*حتى من الجوع شفت الكيكة الصباح بداية العمل حتى شوفو الساعة ثمان الا ربع وجعت ونسيت ابارك الى همسات وله ههههههههههههههه مبروك الف مبروك خية عقبال مئة سنة* 
*وان شاء الله تبلغي في عرسها* 


*وهذي الهداية مني الى بنتك ايات وتتربى في عزك وعز ابوها* 


**
**
*
*
*[IMG]http://img530.**************/img530/3202/hc1852pjd1.jpg[/IMG]*
**

----------


## ملاك الررروح

هلا،،همسات وله
يا حليلك والله طباخة،،الكل سال لعابه لما شافها
بس لأسف ما ذقناها عن جد اتمنيت اذوقهاااااا
يسلمووووووو دياتك
وألف مبروووك للغاليه آآآيااااات
وعقبال ما ناكل كيك التخرج وكيكة العرس
الله يبلغكِ فيها يارب
وعقبال 100 سنة آيــــــــات

----------


## zoheir

بصراحه انا زعلان منكي اختي يا ام اياأأأت كان قلتي لنا بدري كان أدز لها هديه متواضعه ويش دعوه  كان اجيب أختي لكي في البيت  تسلمك وياه والله العظيم.  ترى انا احب الاطفال كثير كثر على العموم تترب في عزش ان شاء الله وتكبر وتصير عروس بحق اهل البيت  اوكي ام ايات خلها تكبر وانا أجي اخطبها أوكي أم ايات.أ قسم عليش بلحسين أن تقبليها عني هاذا وعذ ابي منكي وعد أقسم عليش بلحسين .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الكيكه روووووعه وشهيهـ ..*
*تسلم دياتك حبيبتي ع الحلى اللذيييذ..*
*وعلى ايات كل عام وهي بالف خيير وصحه وسلامهـ..*
*ربي يوفقها ويسهل امرها ويحقق مناها ومناج فيها يــارب..*
*تبلغي فيـها عرووس وتعزمينا ع الزفهـ ..*
*الله يخليكم لبعض ياارب..*
*دمتن بـــود..*
*تحيــاتـي..*

----------


## همسات وله

> *احم احم احم*
> 
> *يلله يلله* 
> *اتغطو ياحريم جريح مايستحي داخل في المطبخ بين الحريم*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا صراحة ادخل منتدى التجويع ولا عاد وانا في العمل* 
> *مادري ليش احب اطل عليكم اشوف اخر الطبخات*
> *بس طبعا من بعيد الى بعيد ولا ارد على احد*
> *بس من جد الكيكة شكلها عجيبة من جد اذا هذي انت الا مسويتنها يعني طباخة*
> ...




حياك الله خيو 

ولايهمك اتفضل البيت بيتك وانت بين اهلك واحبابك 

ومشكور عزيزي عالمرور 

وما ننحرم يارب من طلتك علينااااا 

تحيااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> بصراحة شهيتيني 
> 
> الحين شسوي 
> امري لله بقوم اسوي لي كيكة 
> بس اكيد ما راح تطلع بهالحلاوة 
> _____
> بجد الكيكة تجنن 
> تسلم دياتك 
> و كأني اكلت منها
> ...






حيا الله نوارة 

على عمرك بالعاااافيه 

والكيكه واللي سوت الكيكه تحت امرش 

بس تدللي خيتو 

مشكوره حبيبتي عالمرور 

وما ننحرم من هالطله الحلوه

تحيااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> اولاَ... عيد ميلاد ايــــــــات سعيد انشاء الله وربي يوفقها ويحفظها وتبلغيييين فيها انشاء الله
> وتتحقق احلامها واحلامك يااارب ..
> حبيبتي هـــــــموووسه ...بجد تعرفين شووو قداحب الحلويااات مثل هيك انتِ لعبتِ باعصااابي ههههه
> ماااالي شغل اجي البحرين يوم الخميس خخخخخ واتذوقها من يدينك يالغلا 
> ،، نريد الوصفه ،،
> وفي موضوع ثااااااني حتى يكون خاص بالحلويااااات 
> تسلم الايااادي حبيبتي هـــــموووسه 
> ويعطيك العاااافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك



 
هلا وغلا بكل الغلا 

يااااريت والله تجين البحرين وتشرفيناااا بزياااارش الحلوه 

علشاااان يصير عندناااا عيد بزياااارش 

يسلمو حبيبتي فروحه 

والله لايحرمنا من تواااصلكي الرااائع

تحيااااتي يا غنااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> *احرجتيتي خية فرح*
> 
> 
> *خلاص اذا عجبتني طبخة مو شغلي اترسلوها اليي في العمل ماليي شغل*
> *والله ترى وانا في العمل افرفر وامر على منتدى الماكولات هههههههههههه*
> *ولا عاد كذا الظهر اموت جوع ويلله واشوف الطبخات اروح فيها*
> *بس خلاص من اليوم بعلق وماليي شغل اتوفرو اليي الطبخات الا تعجبني*
> *جريح<<<<<<اقرع ومتشيرط هههههههههه*
> 
> ...






يسلمو خيو


هلا
هلا هلا 
هلا هلا هلا 
هلا هلا هلا هلا 
هلا هلا هلا هلا هلا 
هلا هلا هلا هلا هلا هلا 
هلا هلا هلا هلا هلا هلا هلا 
هلا هلا هلا هلا هلا هلا 
هلا هلا هلا هلا هلا 
هلا هلا هلا هلا 
هلا هلا هلا 
هلا هلا 
هلا 
((و)) 
غلا 
غلا غلا 
غلا غلا غلا 
غلا غلا غلا غلا 
غلا غلا غلا غلا غلا 
غلا غلا غلا غلا غلا غلا 
غلا غلا غلا غلا غلا غلا غلا 
غلا غلا غلا غلا غلا غلا 
غلا غلا غلا غلا غلا 
غلا غلا غلا غلا 
غلا غلا غلا 
غلا غلا 
غلا

----------


## همسات وله

> هلا،،همسات وله
> يا حليلك والله طباخة،،الكل سال لعابه لما شافها
> بس لأسف ما ذقناها عن جد اتمنيت اذوقهاااااا
> يسلمووووووو دياتك
> وألف مبروووك للغاليه آآآيااااات
> وعقبال ما ناكل كيك التخرج وكيكة العرس
> الله يبلغكِ فيها يارب
> 
> وعقبال 100 سنة آيــــــــات



 
يسلم قلبك الطيب حبوبتي ملاك 

والله يعطيك العاااافيه عالمرور الرااائع 

وما ننحرم من طلتك عليناااا 

تحيااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> بصراحه انا زعلان منكي اختي يا ام اياأأأت كان قلتي لنا بدري كان أدز لها هديه متواضعه ويش دعوه كان اجيب أختي لكي في البيت تسلمك وياه والله العظيم. ترى انا احب الاطفال كثير كثر على العموم تترب في عزش ان شاء الله وتكبر وتصير عروس بحق اهل البيت اوكي ام ايات خلها تكبر وانا أجي اخطبها أوكي أم ايات.أ قسم عليش بلحسين أن تقبليها عني هاذا وعذ ابي منكي وعد أقسم عليش بلحسين .






افاااا كل شيئ الا زعلك خيو 

ولا يهمك سنة الجايه اخبرك قبلهاااا بوقت 

وبستنا الهديه 

وايووووت لو ذبحيه ما عشتك 

يسلمو 

وكل الشكر لك ولمرورك الرااائع 

تحيااااتي ل خيو

----------


## همسات وله

> *الكيكه روووووعه وشهيهـ ..*
> 
> *تسلم دياتك حبيبتي ع الحلى اللذيييذ..*
> *وعلى ايات كل عام وهي بالف خيير وصحه وسلامهـ..*
> *ربي يوفقها ويسهل امرها ويحقق مناها ومناج فيها يــارب..*
> *تبلغي فيـها عرووس وتعزمينا ع الزفهـ ..*
> *الله يخليكم لبعض ياارب..*
> *دمتن بـــود..*
> 
> *تحيــاتـي..*






الاروع حضورك خيتو شذاااوي 

والله يسلم عمرك وقلبك 

ومشكوره عزيزتي عالمرور الرااائع 

وما ننحرم ياااارب من روعه حضورك 

يسلموووو

تحيااااتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أول شي ،، كل سنه وهي بخير يارب ..

والعمر كله ليها .. كل سنه وسنه تسوي ليها عيد ميلاد ..

وربي يخليها لك خيتو ..

وما شاء الله عليك فنانه .. في الطبخ ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

وربي يخليك ليها ..

دمتي بألف خير ..

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

اولا عيد ميلاد سعيدحبيبتي ايااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 

وعقبال الف سنه انشاء الله   وعقبال ماتتخرجين من الجامعه يارب 


تسلمين هموسه 



 كثير حلوه  على الكيكه ونشالله تشوفينها عروس يارب

وربي يعطيك الف عافيه حبيبتي ام اياااات 

مررررررررررره حلو وماننحرم جديدك

----------


## همسات وله

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> أول شي ،، كل سنه وهي بخير يارب ..
> 
> والعمر كله ليها .. كل سنه وسنه تسوي ليها عيد ميلاد ..
> 
> وربي يخليها لك خيتو ..
> 
> وما شاء الله عليك فنانه .. في الطبخ ..
> ...



وانت طيب خيو شبوك 

ويطول عمرك ويخليك لحباااايبك ياااارب

مشكور خيو 

تسلم والله يعطيك العاااافيه 

ومااااننحرم من وجودك بينا ياااارب 

تحيااااتي

----------


## همسات وله

> اولا عيد ميلاد سعيدحبيبتي ايااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  
> وعقبال الف سنه انشاء الله وعقبال ماتتخرجين من الجامعه يارب  
> 
> تسلمين هموسه  
> 
> 
> كثير حلوه على الكيكه ونشالله تشوفينها عروس يارب 
> وربي يعطيك الف عافيه حبيبتي ام اياااات  
> مررررررررررره حلو وماننحرم جديدك



 
يسلمو عزيزتي 

ومشكوره عالمرور الطيب 

والله يعطيك العاااافيه 

نورتي حبيبتي

تحيااااتي

----------

